# Milwaukee, WI



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome hope you enjoy you new addiction.:lpf:


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome, Jeff. I'm about 50 miles south of you in Lake Geneva. My wife and I lived in Beertown for a short time back in the 1970s, and I've worked for a couple of companies there. But now we're back here where I grew up. We're on our third year of beekeeping.

I share your interest in flyfishing, though I don't get to do it that often. I have a good friend in Michigan who introduced me to it years ago. He has a home on the South Branch of the Au Sable River over there in the center of the state. Beautiful trout waters. Season's coming up soon, but then so is beekeeping spring in Wisconsin--if it ever comes.

David


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

David,

I hear you about Spring taking its sweet time! It seemed like everything has been on hold for the past month, but it seems like things are finally letting go a little bit!!

Wow, the Au Sable is a famous river and I wish I was closer to it. I grew up not far from the Bois Brule in NW Wisconsin... another famous Midwestern trout stream.

JeffG


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello!


----------

